# Do Indian Almond Leaves contain worms?



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

EDIT: Is it true these worms are actually just healthy mini worms and not stuff that will cause harm to my Betta?
----
I'm stuck between getting leaves or Rooibos tea for the tank. I'm hesitant about the leaves because Amazon reviews say their tanks are now infested with worms. Is there a way to prevent worms or are the teabags a good alternative?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe dried out worms but not viable ones. I've never found any, however. If you like, I can link my source for clean IAL.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes please. I just ordered some from Amazon but I cancel it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

| eBay



I've been buying from Amy for a long time. She is the most recommended on any Forum or FB Group where I've lurked.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I got the almond leaves today. I put half of one in the tank. It's floating in the middle of the tank on top of the water. Spider-Man (fishy) now won't got past the middle the tank now and he's puffing up like he's upset. Normally I would be excited that he's spreading his fins out because I've never seen what he looks like with spread fins. However, he's putting his face in the corner of the tank like a dog who knows it did something wrong. Is there a time it takes a fish to get used to the leaves?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, it can take time. Mine all eventually build bubble nests under them. You could break the leaf into smaller pieces and see how he reacts. That flaring was warning the invader who dared enter Spider-Man's territory. He'll eventually get used to it.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I followed your advice and broke it up into 4 more pieces and spread them out. It's lights out time for him so I'll see if he's okay tomorrow morning. Might feed him frozen blood worms for breakfast to make him happier


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I solved the flaring problem and the stress problem yay! He was still acting stressed by the leaves this morning. I took scissors and cut up the leaves into small pieces. Now he is pushing pieces around and playing with them, no longer hiding in the corner or left side of the tank. It's neat that all Betta seem to have their own personalities. Mine's personality is that big things are scary and little things are toys lol


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I think it’s neat too. Probably why betta is my favorite fish. There are a few other breeds of fish that are very personable too, I just don’t have the room for more fish. 😂


----------



## hiprasojo (Sep 21, 2020)

Indian almond leaves or catappa leaves will not harm your betta in any way. Its been use since long time ago by fish breeders to help neutralise water pH. It also can act as a nest that will gives soothing sensation for the fish. 

Now about the worm, I dont really know if its worm but its called infusoria
Yes, its healthy especially for new born betta fry. Infusoria cultur size is really, i mean, really small. Almost like a tiny white dot to human eye, adult infusoria will look like tiny white line with less than 0.2cm in length. Use flashlight to see better. A lot of betta breeder in my hometown cultured their own infusoria, its pretty simple. 

Every time you do your betta tank water change, save some of the water that you take out from the tank put it in a jar/bucket then add the indian almond/catappa leaves (better if its already been used, NOT fresh - dried but fresh). Keep it in cool place with room temperature so that the leaves will rot. The rotting process will activate some bacteria and infusoria will grow from it. The process usually take 6-7 days.

Banana leaves will give you the same result but after 3-4 days will smells bad. Use half dried banana leaves (dry banana leaves that still has moisture content). Do it outdoor.

Hope that helps. Salam dari Indonesia!


----------

